# Feeling let down and emotional



## emmapoppy (Oct 31, 2014)

I am feeling incredibly let down by my gynaecologist and the 'system' and by let down I mean emotionally unstable bordering traumatised. I have held up my end of the bargain, endless tests, investigations, appointments and time off work. I had my HSG done, she said my results were clear and she would prescribe me Clomid, prescription being sent in post. Received nothing after a week so I phoned her secretary who realised she hadn't sent it so she said she was putting it in the post. That was a week ago and I've had nothing, as luck would have it my normally very irregular period has now arrived and I don't even have my prescription so I can't start anything. I'm so close but I'm powerless. I just wanted to finally start treatment and now I can't until my next cycle, I am so upset and in total disbelief.  I just don't know what to do. It's going to be another wasted month, another wasted cycle. It's incredibly hard to know that other people's incompetency is having such an impact on my life.


----------



## Banjo55 (Nov 9, 2014)

If you're talking about the NHS I sympathise.  When we were being referred to the gynaecologist the GP surgery staff lied several times about not receiving my DH's SA results from the hospital.  They even suggested that we should chase the hospital.  We did and discovered the lie. They had to own up to having the results all along. We changed GPs after that. 

Either way, private or not, you should have some stern words with the gynaecologist.  Their staff need to act with more urgency and sensitivity.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Emmapoppy - so sorry to hear how you have been let down by your gynaecologist.

However maybe all is not lost for this month. You don't need to start Clomid until day 2, so is there any way you can go and pick up a prescription from her or her secretary tomorrow? You could just tell the secretary you are really upset about having to wait another month and please could they do this for you as you were supposed to have the prescription ages ago?

I don't think most chemists stock Clomid and have to order it in for the next day (although I could be wrong about that - maybe some do have it in stock), but if you were able to get a hospital prescription, you should be able to get it the same day from the hospital pharmacy.

That's assuming you have time tomorrow to go there....


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Emmapoppy - I'm really sorry to hear you've been let down.

I'm almost sure you can take Clomid after day 2 (think my fertility clinic nurse said up to day 5) but maybe you can check with the pharmacist or someone at the clinic?


----------



## emmapoppy (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you to you all for your replies/empathy/general loveliness! I phoned the Secretary who hadn't posted it it as she told me she had, I was a little bit cross but very calmly asked if I could pick it up, this confused her but eventually she agreed! Thankfully I have a very understanding boss who gave me the afternoon off. I now have my Clomid and I'm so relieved and happy! Although I am considering putting in a complaint...


----------

